
To the Moon! (Clojure Conj 2013) - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sso4HtvJsw
======
tosh
"We all have moments that change the way we think, the way that we look at the
world, the things we want to do with our lives. On July 20, 1969 a whole
generation of Americans had one of those transforming experiences: Two men
landed on the Moon and nothing was ever the same again."

